# Nursing Assistant Jobs



## Misslenna (May 16, 2011)

I was wondering what the job outlook is for a nursing assistant. I am currently certified as a nursing assistant in the US and wondered if they have jobs there (AU) for Certified Nursing assistants? Are the job prespects pretty good? What is the average pay range?


----------



## MandS (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi 

I think the equivalent from a US nursing assistant to an Australian is a Personal Care Worker. It depends on your scope of practice, but if you are qualified to give medications as well as general day-to-day nursing duties, you may even qualify as an Enrolled Nurse. Again, it would depend on your scope of practice, training and qualifications. You would have to check the guidelines with the Australian Nursing & Midwifery Council, which is easy to access on the web. Either way, you will probably need to register with them, or at the very least, look at their website. I'm sure in the interim though, you would be able to work in an aged care facility as a PCA and earn a reasonable amount, and again, depending on where you work: the job prospects, especially in aged care, are generally always really good. 

Best of luck


----------

